# Ze Moth



## AndrewH (Jun 24, 2008)

Caught this little guy/gal wandering around on a leaf, by the porch light. Enjoy!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pic, but it looks like mantis food to me. :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 26, 2008)

^ like he said.


----------

